# apache junction az lost dutchman



## royal (Oct 21, 2011)

:10220: if ever u get a chance to camp there,,its soo worth it!!!!
just went veterens weekend...
it was the best,, its a state park but it was soooo clean,and the bathrooms,
showers ect,....were spotless....
Royal...:icon_smile_bbq:


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

Will definitely give that a try this coming Spring. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Is "lost dutchman" the name of the campground and it's in Apache Junction, AZ?

There is a trailer brand called "Dutchman" and I hope you didn't lose your trailer to some Apaches in Arizona.


----------



## wannatravel (May 7, 2009)

I would love to drive there RIGHT NOW and camp. It's cold here in Maryland today!


----------

